# Stocking red drum in freshwater



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I remember reading about this many years ago one of the fishing magazines: apparently red drum can live in freshwater. It's even possible to stock them in lakes, and now NC is considering it:

_The N.C. Wildlife Resources Commission is pondering the potential for stocking red drum in Hyco Lake, a 3,750-acre reservoir 10 miles west of Roxboro in Person County.

The species typically is found only in saltwater.

A public hear on the possible move is scheduled March 12 at 3 p.m. at the Hyco Lake Campground Community Center.

Fishery biologists with the commission will present an overview of Hyco’s current fishery and why the freshwater lake would make a suitable location for stocking red drum, which is North Carolina’s state fish._

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/sports/other-sports/article60829016.html

I want to make a sarcastic comment about how long it will take for plovers to nest around Hyco Lake, but will keep it to myself.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Very interesting, they do have a lot of farm raised redfish in ponds in a few states. That how some restaurants have redfish on the menu.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

sand flea said:


> I want to make a sarcastic comment about how long it will take for plovers to nest around Hyco Lake, but will keep it to myself.


Where's the "like" button.....

Hyco Lake Campground Conga Line has a nice ring to it also.


----------



## GoHeels (Dec 29, 2015)

Wish they would around my area.
I imagine there size would be limited by this? kinda like stripers


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Well at least they would be protected from the netters :fishing:


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

They have stocked red drum in some Texas lakes. That would be an awesome fishery! Just imagine hooking a 20 pound red while bass fishing!


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm a bit confused.....red drum in fresh water? Was not aware they would survive in fresh water.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

There is at least one species of freshwater drum.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

GoHeels said:


> Wish they would around my area.
> I imagine there size would be limited by this? kinda like stripers


 Stripers grow very large in our reservoirs. I heard of 40 LB. stripers being caught in MD.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

ncdead said:


> I'm a bit confused.....red drum in fresh water? Was not aware they would survive in fresh water.


As long as there is enough dissolved oxygen content in the water, they can thrive. Also, many bass anglers will catch reds in the Louisiana Bayous/brackish water while bass fishing.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

ncdead said:


> I'm a bit confused.....red drum in fresh water? Was not aware they would survive in fresh water.


https://www.google.com/search?q=Nam...X&ved=0ahUKEwiz9eOZx4PLAhVHHB4KHbB2BeQQ7AkIRA


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Heres a rather boring video on farming red drum

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC7CykKBMGc


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

This is what I ordered a lot at Cedar Reef Fish Camp restaurant. Farm raised Blackened redfish over black beans and rice. Only $10.95. Very Good. Farm raised in USA.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

andypat said:


> Stripers grow very large in our reservoirs. I heard of 40 LB. stripers being caught in MD.


Tridelphia and rocky gorge reservoir next to my house have 40+ inch stripers


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

mastrbaitr said:


> tridelphia and rocky gorge reservoir next to my house have 40+ inch stripers


 x2


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Yep, stocked lake stripers do well as long as not too many are stocked. Stocked drum will end up being another carp.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

A very tasty and fun "carp" though...


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

codyv7mc said:


> a very tasty and fun "carp" though...


x2


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

1BadF350 said:


> Heres a rather boring video on farming red drum
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PC7CykKBMGc


You're right. That video is super.... BORING. Hehehehe.


----------

